# Npfla circuits?



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

I know that NPLFA is Nonpower-limited Fire Alarm Circuit but what does NPFLA actually stand for?:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Gamit said:


> I know that NPLFA is Nonpower-limited Fire Alarm Circuit but what does NPFLA actually stand for?:blink:


Naples, Florida


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Just in case you are being serious. but I doubt it 

* N*on *P*ower-_*L*_imited _*F*_ire *A*larm Circuit


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

BEAMEUP said:


> Just in case you are being serious. but I doubt it
> 
> *N*on *P*ower-_*L*_imited _*F*_ire *A*larm Circuit


No,I actually am being serious NOT NPLFA but NPFLA


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Gamit said:


> No,I actually am being serious NOT NPLFA but NPFLA


Well it might help if I could read 

I never heard it that way, Who said it that way or where did you see it that way? I know of NPLFA,PLFA & CI cable


----------

